# Mixed Reptile pics Thread



## Brettix (Oct 1, 2010)

I borrowed a decent camera as ive been itching to take some pics.
Thought they might be worth sharing,please add your pics


----------



## The Devil (Oct 1, 2010)

Geckos look cute, I often think about getting a couple.....


----------



## Brettix (Oct 1, 2010)

Few more


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Oct 1, 2010)

nice burtons what are you feeding it on?


----------



## 1issie (Oct 1, 2010)

my beardie sparks.


----------



## Brettix (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice beardie 1issie.

Thanks Jannico,they are feeding on live garden skinks.


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 1, 2010)

love that burtons here are a few of mine


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 1, 2010)

a couple more


----------



## Asharee133 (Oct 1, 2010)

My bredli and spotted


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 1, 2010)

some of my reptile pics .


----------



## Brettix (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice collection byron,especially like the jungle mate


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 1, 2010)

more pics.


----------



## Kitmin (Oct 1, 2010)

A wild beauty that lives in the Bontanic Japanese gardens at Mt Cootha Brisbane


----------



## D3pro (Oct 1, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> a couple more



Man I love that jungle.... YOINK lol


----------



## D3pro (Oct 1, 2010)

Some pics I took


----------



## wasgij (Oct 1, 2010)

dam hot gex there brettix


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## dickyknee (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## James..94 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice pics everyone


----------



## Brettix (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks Wasgij

Man those PL are nice Dicky


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 1, 2010)

yeah thanks guys may have found a girl friend for him


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 1, 2010)

Some recent ones!


----------



## andysnakes (Oct 1, 2010)

heres a few


----------



## blakehose (Oct 1, 2010)

Terrible Pictures, but I love this little fella


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 1, 2010)

Brettix said:


> Thanks Wasgij
> 
> Man those PL are nice Dicky


 
Only the first one in the second lot is a PL , the other one is just a normal .


----------



## Kurto (Oct 1, 2010)

Mr Knee your getting pretty good with that camera! 

Nice pics everyone!  

A couple from me.....


----------



## pythrulz (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice looking abimals guys like the jungle looks great D3pro nice looking darwin bryon mosses


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 1, 2010)

A few of my critters


----------



## andysnakes (Oct 1, 2010)

nice bhp there matt, who was the breeder?


----------



## D3pro (Oct 1, 2010)

pythrulz said:


> Nice looking abimals guys like the jungle looks great D3pro nice looking darwin bryon mosses


 
thanks mate


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 1, 2010)

Cheers bandy.andy, he's from URS.

Few more....


----------



## andysnakes (Oct 1, 2010)

Cheers bandy.andy, he's from URS.

Few more....

very nice, i thought it was a sonneman line blackie. its pale background colour is amazing mate. thats what i call a quality bhp


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 1, 2010)

bandy.andy said:


> very nice, i thought it was a sonneman line blackie. its pale background colour is amazing mate. thats what i call a quality bhp



Thanks mate, he's actually got a real yellowish tinge but the flash washes it out. Fingers crossed that next year him and the female in the last lot of pics will do the deed for me.


----------



## Jacquie (Oct 1, 2010)

I took the photo of the lacey down at Talbingo on the weekend and the photo of the RBBS was one I removed from a chest of drawers in Picton last Tuesday night.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 1, 2010)

Bretix, your bredli is AMAZING!!
Thats what I wantmy bredli to look like


Will


----------



## andysnakes (Oct 1, 2010)

sorry to hijack this thread had a few beers tonight and the wife is away.matt it's quite funny i have a pair very similar to yours and next year i will be pairing them up for there first time aswell, both went off there food this entire winter. female is a sonnemann line pinstripe and the male is a kel worley line.i reckon the hatchlings are going to glow. good luck with yours


----------



## Rocket (Oct 1, 2010)

Brettix, do you have any photos of your Burton's enclosures?


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 1, 2010)

bandy.andy said:


> sorry to hijack this thread had a few beers tonight and the wife is away.matt it's quite funny i have a pair very similar to yours and next year i will be pairing them up for there first time aswell, both went off there food this entire winter. female is a sonnemann line pinstripe and the male is a kel worley line.i reckon the hatchlings are going to glow. good luck with yours



Good luck with yours too. Mine are from URS but that doesn't neccessarily mean that they bred them so I'm not sure where they originated from. I'm hoping mine throw some cracking hatchlings as they are both stunning BHP's in the flesh!


----------



## Brettix (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks wis fiz i should be breeding with him next season.

Rocket my setup is very simple with a few rocks and hides and a heatlamp in a 3ft tank.


----------



## 1issie (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank mate,im still stuffed on what colour he is???.I got some photos of his back yet i can't find the plug so i can get the pics up!!!.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 2, 2010)

Wild stuff from Borneo


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 2, 2010)

nice pics jason is the green one a viper of some sought?


----------



## JasonL (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah, Borneo's version of a Waglers Viper


----------



## Brettix (Oct 2, 2010)

Awesome Jas,they have some crazy reptiles over their mate.

Where all your gecko pics mate ?


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 2, 2010)

cheers jason its beautiful


----------



## Sel (Oct 2, 2010)

Well i suck at taking photos, bad camera..but heres some of my animals..


----------



## giggle (Oct 2, 2010)

pretty white beardie!! love it sel... mine hasnt been white in nearly two weeks now... I dont know whats going on. I might put her out in the sun tomorrow see if it helps. She is active and happy and eating like a horse but for two weeks she has been grey  She is normally a lovely cream... but your beardie is a beautiful white.


----------



## Sel (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks giggle, she isnt always that colour either..wish she was all the time!


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Oct 4, 2010)

BRETTTTTT......Loving the Bredli and Burtons ;0 !!


----------



## jordanmulder (Oct 5, 2010)

I may as well add some of my old pics


----------



## XKiller (Oct 6, 2010)

Scalaris,Varius,spenceri,kingii
















Shane


----------



## Rocket (Oct 6, 2010)

Some stuff


----------



## Smithers (Nov 4, 2010)

*Some old some new*

View attachment 170920
View attachment 170921
View attachment 170922
View attachment 170923
View attachment 170924


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 4, 2010)

Brettix said:


> they are feeding on live garden skinks.


not cool dude, no offence but couldnt you find a better solution


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 4, 2010)

D3pro said:


> Some pics I took
> 
> View attachment 166095
> View attachment 166096
> ...


 is that your colletts?.....god i love 'em.........


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 4, 2010)

lizardboii said:


> not cool dude, no offence but couldnt you find a better solution


 
They eat skinks in the wild , so what's the difference ....


----------



## smigga (Nov 4, 2010)

my 2 jungles.


----------



## glassless_mind (Nov 4, 2010)

My handsome man Crush, a Murray River Short Neck, when he was about a year old, I think.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 5, 2010)

lizardboii said:


> not cool dude, no offence but couldnt you find a better solution


 
People probably run over half a dozen everytime they mow the lawn etc........maybe they can find a better solution too?


----------



## Brettix (Nov 7, 2010)

lizardboii said:


> not cool dude, no offence but couldnt you find a better solution


 
Good idea mate,i mite try some defrosted rats,what do you feed yours ?


----------

